# Etiquette Wtf!



## johan (25/2/14)

Minister of Agriculture




Maybe we should send her some beeslek (Rumevite)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

LOL

cup licking good


----------



## Rex Smit (3/3/14)

was not expecting that pic to pop up when i opened this topics...


----------



## Chop007 (3/3/14)

Must have been vaping the Mary Jane flavor and thought she had droogies. Either that or her cup is one of the edible ones.


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Must have been vaping the Mary Jane flavor and thought she had droogies. Either that or her cup is one of the edible ones.



No women, no cry (Bob Dagga/Marley) ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (3/3/14)

johanct said:


> No women, no cry (Bob Dagga/Marley) ??



Ja mon!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

